# Layan Community



## Kinvara (Apr 14, 2013)

Anyone living here, got any views on here?

Looking at Ranches and children in Victory Heights school, but found the Layan Community and it looks nice from the images and very affordable, probably due to being further out.

Ruled out Victory Heights as it's too much unless we go townhouse and don't like them!


----------



## Bint (Jan 12, 2013)

*Layan*

Hi

I noticed you had not received a reply to your message. 

We are about to move to Layan. We had a good look around and it seems OK.

It is very quiet (was when we went to visit) and had a really well stocked smallish supermarket which wasn't expensive. It even sells bacon!!

The pool is large, there is a beauty salon and a gym. All in all it will suit our needs. We wanted to be able to cycle around any development and here we can.

We will be renting a 3 bed villa. It has a largeish garden. They seem quite spacious overall. We have just a left a 5 bed house in the UK with an acre of garden so when I say spacious in Layan, they are, especially in comparison to 3 beds (Al Reem) in Arabian Ranches and Springs (virtually the same style bar age).


----------



## CrisBJack (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi


I've just moved on to Al waha which is next to the Layan, I love here we have a two bed place and have been here for a few weeks. Safe to say I love it, it's virtually the same as they Layan only smaller. Has great pool lots of family's here and all very friendly. Yes it's out the way but after a year in the city I'm happier here. Each place al waha and the Layan have a shop and both prices are good for local shops seem to stock most things


----------

